
Algorithms, etc. by Jeff Erickson - based2
http://jeffe.cs.illinois.edu/teaching/algorithms/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5bb0hq/jeff_er...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5bb0hq/jeff_ericksons_algorithms_etc_web_1250_pages_in/)

